# Motor bike insurance?



## Dorus20 (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi,

I'm now 13 months in the RSA as an expat. 
I bought a motor bike and want to have it insured. The feedback was that if you are more then 12 months in RSA, you can't get an insurance if you don't have a South Africa drivers lisence.
I have a dutch drivers lisence that is internationally recognized which is valid till 2013. 
Does anybody have the same experience please let me know.\

Thanks, Dorus


----------



## d123 (May 29, 2009)

Pretty sure foreign licences are only valid for 12 months, you are supposed to transfer to a local licence or sit a local test if you want to continue driving after the initial 12 months.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2011)

Dorus20 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm now 13 months in the RSA as an expat.
> I bought a motor bike and want to have it insured. The feedback was that if you are more then 12 months in RSA, you can't get an insurance if you don't have a South Africa drivers lisence.
> ...


You are allowed to drive on your foreign driver's license, provided it is in English. Only once you hold Permanent Residency are you obliged to chang to a South African license, as this could then also impact on the insurance.


----------

